# 2.6 woes

## dschein

Alright, so I took the plunge and decided to upgrade to 2.6.  Most things seem to work except:

My usb mouse is dead, the light doesnt even turn on.

I cant open any sort of a terminal from X.  xterm, Eterm, etc. just wont open!

Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## beejay

I cannot help with your mouse-problem since I don't have a USB-mouse.

But with your Terminal-problem: Include PTY-Support into the kernel and also PTY-FS (somewhere under Filesystems/Pseudo-Filesystems). It should work then.

----------

## dschein

Awesome, fixed that problem.  That has to be one of the quickest useful responses I've ever had!

----------

## beejay

Yeah, that's because I live here; my room is right behind the Gentoo-Logo: pass it and then knock on the 3rd door on the right side  :Wink: 

----------

## jaska

Usb mouse is working as it should for me, maybe you have wrong ohci or uhci controller?

----------

## dschein

thats it.  wrong driver.  thanks guys. :  :Laughing: 

----------

## mysticalreaper

I'm having the problem with xterms.  I just grabbed linux-2.6.0-test11, and i don't see any option for PTY Support anywhere.  Nothing in Filesystems/Pseudo-Filesystems... am i just not seeing something, or what?

/proc, /dev, Virtual Memory, and HugeTLB are the only options i have.

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *mysticalreaper wrote:*   

> I'm having the problem with xterms.  I just grabbed linux-2.6.0-test11, and i don't see any option for PTY Support anywhere.  Nothing in Filesystems/Pseudo-Filesystems... am i just not seeing something, or what?
> 
> /proc, /dev, Virtual Memory, and HugeTLB are the only options i have.

 

I'll assume you didn't include support for UNIX98 PTY support among the character devices. The pty's are actually included by default on test-10 (I assume -test11 as well).

----------

## mysticalreaper

That's right, i didn't include Unix98 PTY support.    But i still can't generate pty's.

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *mysticalreaper wrote:*   

> That's right, i didn't include Unix98 PTY support.    But i still can't generate pty's.

 

So you're saying you didn't include support for the PTY (and thus can't mount /dev/pts) and thus can't spawn xterms correctly?

And you're wondering why it doesn't work? Maybe someone didn't get what I was trying to say? You need UNIX98 PTY's in the kernel if you want the xterms.

----------

## To

You don't have the USB driver or the wrong driver.

You have to check what driver your board users. Run a live CD and check if it uses a uhci o ohci and enable it's support on the kernel.

Tó

----------

## plate

Faster and without the need for a boot off the LiveCD: simply run 

```
lspci -vv
```

 and check for the (prog-if) messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
> 
>         Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 80e0
> 
>         Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
> ...

 

----------

## mysticalreaper

okay, i've tested all i can think of here.  I currently have /dev enabled, Unix98 PTY supprt enabled, and i even added a /sys directory, since it was complaining at boot it had nowhere to mount the SYS filesystem required by kernels 2.5+.

However, i still can't generate terminals. "Unable to open a suitable terminal device" is the message that konsole gives me.  Any ideas?

----------

## ogre2112

I'm glad I found this thread, Thanks guys!  I was having the same problem, except I could open xterm as root, but not as a user. I'm recompiling now, fingers crossed.

edit: Bingo, that did it.

----------

## madCoder|GN

I love the gentoo forums  :Smile: 

I guess I didn't read the help properly .. I enabled Unix98 pts support, but forgot the /dev/pts option  :Neutral: 

Now everything is working great on my laptop running 2.6.0-test11, .. except acpi  :Sad: 

----------

## stillman

if someone still can't login on his 2.6-box via ssh or open xterms after having checked all settings mentioned in this thread(like me), add 

```
devpts          /dev/pts        devpts  gid=5,mode=620          0       0
```

to /etc/fstab and 

```
mount devpts
```

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

